# Kik support chat?



## The Texas Gamer (Aug 18, 2015)

Would anyone like to join a kik support chat? It's People with Sad


----------



## TheHaxanCloak (Jul 26, 2014)

Username:
TheHaxanCloak


----------



## iminnocentenough (Jul 24, 2014)

Username: iminnocentenough


----------



## Mak1999 (Dec 5, 2015)

kerleymakayla


----------



## The Texas Gamer (Aug 18, 2015)

The kik group name is People with sad feel free to join we welcome a


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

My name is Aquariusxrising


----------

